# Delta 46-460 question



## mikespenturningz (Oct 26, 2012)

I have been turning pens with my shopsmith for about a year now. I would like to upgrade to a lathe. I have been looking at the Delta but cannot seem to find if the head stock and tail stock use a standard taper M1 or M2? Do any of you know the answer to this question?


----------



## Lenny (Oct 26, 2012)

Standard Morse taper #2 with a 1x8 threaded spindle. It's a very nice lathe for the money!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 26, 2012)

What about other lathes? It seems to be Jet and Delta? What about Rikon? What about other makes and models?


----------



## Lenny (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f97/delta-lathe-model-46-460-a-58041/

I have heard good things about the Rikon as well ... Very good customer service based on some postings here. I do think you get what you pay for! I have seen the Rikon on sale with shipping for under $300 recently. It is certainly worth that! I paid $600 for the Delta and feel that was a good investment as well. 
I had a used Jet mini before that and it was a nice unit also.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 26, 2012)

$600 - $700 seems to be the price of the Delta. I don't want to pay more than I need to for a lathe but don't want to skimp just to regret the purchase. I have looked around on Craigslist here in NH but have not seen any of the Deltas for sale? I see that Home Depot sells them I may go over there tomorrow and see if they happen to have one? You never know?


----------



## Lenny (Oct 26, 2012)

The Rikon mini is available here 
Rikon 12 in Variable Speed Mini Lathe 70-050VS

Check out the review of the Delta (by Rangertrek) in the link I provided in the post above.

Both are good values in my opinion.


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 26, 2012)

I have both of them.  The Rikon without the variable speed and the Delta with vs.  I just got the Delta when it was on sale at Woodcraft.  Only had it a month but really like it.  Ask me again in a couple months when I have had a little more time on it.
The Rikon is a great little lathe for pens and smaller objects.  Depending on what you want to be making, either is a great lathe.


----------



## pensbydesign (Oct 27, 2012)

i would wait a bit if you jet is coming out with a new mini that going to be very nice.
 delta is no longer making th e lathe parts are going to be a problem but a great lathe never the less. rikon is ok but inconsistete we see a lot of returns due to proplems. stay away from there lower price lathes.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 27, 2012)

Is there any information about the new Jet? Where can I see it if there is?


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll toss out my input on the Rikon lathes.  My first lathe was the Rikon 70-100 12" x 16" Mini lathe.  I actually really loved it but everyone kept raving about how if you have VS you would never go back so I kept wishing for something else.  Then Woodcraft had the Rikon 70-050VS on sale for around $275 so I figured for not much more money I could have a second lathe with VS instead of buying the conversion kit for the lathe I own.

I've grown to hate the Rikon 70-050VS lathe and I've gone back to my 70-100.  That lathe is barely worthy of holding my buffing wheels.  After buying it I realized there were a lot of specs that I didn't know to look for.  The tailstock was advertised as the exact same travel as the 70-100 but when I received it the travel was shorter than the specs.  I called and talked to Rikon and the guy took all my information and promised to send me a new tailstock interior and then they just ignored me and never sent anything.  Also the tailstock was not well aligned to the headstock.  Since I've relegated it to buffing only I haven't even tried to see if that can be adjusted.  I also hate the variable speed on that lathe.  I will not buy a VS lathe now unless I know the motor won't slow down.  I can't even buff a pen without feeling a significant slowdown.  The other thing I discovered that made it inferior to the 70-100 is not being able to lock the spindle.  It's really a pain to unthread my collet chuck without the lock.

I'm considering the Delta 46-460 to replace the Rikon 70-050VS.  I just need to double-check that the VS motor doesn't slow down with the slightess pressure like the Rikon does.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 27, 2012)

I you get into the $700 range, I wait until the Nova 1624-44 goes on sale again, maybe it still is. For $899 it is a lot of lathe.  Them when you get tired of pens, you can go to bowl and such.  It's not VS but changing the belt is a snap.  I had one, sold it and got a smaller lathe, I have a real small shop.  I bought the Delta 46-460 and am happy with it, but there are lots of times I miss the bigger lathe.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Oct 27, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> I'm considering the Delta 46-460 to replace the Rikon 70-050VS. I just need to double-check that the VS motor doesn't slow down with the slightess pressure like the Rikon does.


 
I can attest to that, it doesn't slow down unless you are turning something pretty big and the belt usually slips first. When that happens I just slip the belt onto the next slower pulleys and go back to work.


----------



## Wright (Oct 27, 2012)

+1 for the Delta 46-460. I have one and love it.


----------



## carpblaster (Oct 27, 2012)

I first bought the Rikon, wanted the extended bed,bought allthestuff and the holes did not line up,got a jet love it , i do a lot of slow drilling withit, my best is the delta 46-460,does everything i need and more,I had made my own stand of it coming out from the wall and down to the floor for legs,then bough the stand , cut 8"off it because i cannot stand and do much,works  flawlessly,right where i need it just as i was standing up, love the VS for ca work and deer horn, I do a lot of horn,I would defently spend the money for a Delta again if needed
carpblasterr


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a 70-100 that I have had for about 5 years.  It not a variable speed, but the belt is real easy to change.  Takes me about 20 sec to change and I really like the lathe.  I broke something when I first got it due to my lack of knowledge and they sent me the piece for free, even though I told them it was my fault.  I can make bowls and plates up to almost 10".  I have turned burls, off center and many other things.  It reminds me of an older American car as it is sturdy, good weight, and just keeps running.  I bought a Jet VS and did not like it because it is lightweight, in my opinion, and so I sold it.  I think that it is a good investment.  I would not get the VS or the mini that they make, but I do have the Rikon 14" bandsaw and their drill press and they are really good tools.


----------



## studioso (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't have the rhikon, I have the delta. bought it under 600 when it went on sale. let me tell you: it's everything you want in a lathe, I love it, you'll soon forget you spent 600 on it! (which is what you want when you buy a tool, right?)


----------



## macsplinter (Oct 30, 2012)

I have had the Ricon 70-100 for over five years and love it. I also have the Nova 1644 and it is also a great lathe for the money.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Oct 30, 2012)

Base on everything I have ever read on this forum and others the 46-460 is a great choice for a midi size lathe.  Another one you might want to look at is the Grizzly G0658vs.  I have owned one for nearing 4 years and have turned a slew of pens and small bowels, ornaments etc. on it.  I have also added a Jet 16-42vs but the Griz is still my lathe of choice for the smaller items.  Only problem I have ever had with the Griz is I had to replace the on/off switch once, but you will find that switches are a common problem with wood working equipment and especially common on the 46-460 especially it's fwd/rev switch.  Google "46-460 switch" for a sampling.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 30, 2012)

Go for a VS lathe with front belt change, such as the 46-460   Scale on the tale stock spindle no extra charge.  I got my refurb for $450 from a guy in South Carolina.  PM me if you want his email.

Harry


----------

